# benq g2420HD advice.



## coolgame (May 4, 2011)

is the above monitor good for gaming?i need to buy a 22-24" monitor and my budget is 10k.my requirements are that the monitor should be LED,have good colour reproduction and have HDMI/dvi support.

plz help..........


----------



## Vignesh B (May 4, 2011)

Benq G2420HD is a decent monitor but it uses LCD technology not LED. 
You may check out the BenQ G2222HDL, Acer S231HL 23", Viewsonic VX2250wm, Dell ST2220M all of which can be found under the 10k range.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 5, 2011)

benq is good.. go for it


----------



## game-freak (May 5, 2011)

Acer S231HL would be a good choice it even has a HDMI/dvi support and is well worth its price


----------



## mitraark (May 5, 2011)

No Love for Samsung P2350 T_T ???


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

At your budget Benq G2420HD is the best so go for it.


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

I have this monitor, its good. You can go for it. However, I think you might have to increase your budget a bit.


----------

